# Screen without stand - What is a heavy and small thing that I can use to prevent an item from slipping?



## Untertaker555 (10 mo ago)

I am buying a portable screen, and it has some kind of case that allows the screen to remain in place without slipping.
The problem is, that the case has just 2 slots where it can be put - but with both slots the screen will still be too skewed for me.
I want it to remain in a nearly vertical position, like completely 90°.

I will add a picture of a similar screen, and will add some things.
The red arrow on the picture shows how I want to move the screen more back to make it more vertical, and the green blocks are the "thing" that I talk about - something really small but heavy. Obviously they would need to be placed directly in front of the screen in it's new position, but you get the point.










Does anyone have an idea of what I could use for that?
I am not planning to spend any money on such a silly problem, there must be a solution, but I still did not find anything for that.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

One idea is to get some weather stripping that like 1/4” thick that has tape on one side and put it on holder where it would hold it at angle you want.


----------



## Untertaker555 (10 mo ago)

oscer1 said:


> One idea is to get some weather stripping that like 1/4” thick that has tape on one side and put it on holder where it would hold it at angle you want.


Absolutely perfect suggestion.
I will try that, but I am already sure that this is it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Let me know if that worked


----------

